# New guy on the block from the UK



## That guy (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi all,Well, as my title suggests im new to the forums. My name is Kapish and i'm from the UK. I have had ulcerative colitis for the past 10 years and had my fair share of ups and downs within that time. My most recent flare up was just a few months ago and my consultant wanted to put me on a medicine called azothiaprene (sp?) After reading the leaflet that he gave me and seeing what the side effects were I was extremely reluctant. I couldn't keep taking the budesonide I was already on as this is not meant to be taken long term.As a desperate measure I decided to try a probiotic. Now I have tried a few in the past the likes of Activia etc. but none of them really worked. I then decided to try one called Yakult. I didn't hold out much hope but it has dramatically reduced my symptoms. At first I was getting a lot of gas but after a few days this dissapeared and now before I go to work every morning I drink one little bottle of Yakult. So from going to the toilet at least 5-6 times a day I have reduced this to once a day. Also, I no longer have abdominal pains or soreness around my bottom. Stools are 80% formed.I just thought I would post this up because I have seen a few threads about pro-biotics in the UK. When I told my consultant he said if its working keep taking it and I haven't looked back since. He did however recommend another probiotic called E.coli-Nisle. Apparently they use this to treat IBS in mainland Europe. Has anyone tried this? I am trying to get hold of some but not having much luck at the moment.Anyway im glad I found this place and im glad to be here







Kapish


----------



## Brennas-Belly (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi!What perfect timing. I was going to get some Activa today and try it. I think I have tried it before. I have tried them all except for Yakult. I think I will get that today instead. My acupuncturist told me I am getting over a virus because my guts hurt all over. I have been riding the couch for almost two weeks and have more pain on the right side. I drink peppermint tea once or twice a day which helps a lot and am careful of what I'm eating. She said I still have a little of the virus left and the only reason I believe that is because I have a headache every day and I just don't feel right.Anyway, thank you for your post about Yakult. I'll let you know what happens. Take care.Brenna's Belly


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hiJust a quick note on probiotics.They are best taken in the morning on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before food. ideally they should be taken for at least 3 weeks as it may take that long to see any results. although some people have a very good reaction in days. after 2 to 3 months they should be stopped for a while. if after a few days you start to notice that you can feel a physical difference or a worsening of your symptoms, start taking them again. other wise, there is no need to continue taking them untill you feel that you do need them. there isnt any harm in taking them as a permanant suppliment if they are taken is small numbers like in actimel or activia yoghurt, but if you are taking 10 billion cultures a day, it is good to give the body a break every now and then.also If at all possible, replace the FOS prebiotic with natural fruit and veg if you can tollerate it. FOS can play hell with the tummy in some people while it dosent bother others.After you start to take the probiotics, you may feel initially worse for a day to a week or so. this is called the herx reaction and unfortunately is perfectly normal. (Google it to get more detailed info). some people are not affected by herx and some are.if it gets too much though, just stopp teh probiotics for a few days and re start them at a half dose for a two weeks, then a three quarter dose for two weeks and then the full dose, and see how you get on with that.CHeersIan


----------



## That guy (Feb 13, 2009)

Brennas-Belly said:


> Hi!What perfect timing. I was going to get some Activa today and try it. I think I have tried it before. I have tried them all except for Yakult. I think I will get that today instead. My acupuncturist told me I am getting over a virus because my guts hurt all over. I have been riding the couch for almost two weeks and have more pain on the right side. I drink peppermint tea once or twice a day which helps a lot and am careful of what I'm eating. She said I still have a little of the virus left and the only reason I believe that is because I have a headache every day and I just don't feel right.Anyway, thank you for your post about Yakult. I'll let you know what happens. Take care.Brenna's Belly


Hi!How are you finding the acupuncture?. Is it helping you at all?. I tried it once but apart from making me feel a bit more relaxed while getting it done it didnt make any difference to my colitis. I also tried Chinese herbal medicine which didnt help me at all. I even tried homeopathic medicine but again with no effect. It seemed that the only thing that worked for me were steroids which made me put on weight.I will give peppermint tea a go though







. I have also made some changes to my diet. I no longer eat chocolate or anything with chocolate in it which has helped a lot and I have also decided that I will give up meat for a while and see how that goes. Becoming vegetarian has been very difficult for me but I wanted to try it. I dont know if its purely the probiotic which is helping me or the fact I no longer eat meat or a combination of both but im going to persevere for as long as I can. Not being able to eat chicken from Nando's is killing me though! Please do let us know how you got on with the Yakult









IanRamsey said:


> hiJust a quick note on probiotics.They are best taken in the morning on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before food. ideally they should be taken for at least 3 weeks as it may take that long to see any results. although some people have a very good reaction in days. after 2 to 3 months they should be stopped for a while. if after a few days you start to notice that you can feel a physical difference or a worsening of your symptoms, start taking them again. other wise, there is no need to continue taking them untill you feel that you do need them. there isnt any harm in taking them as a permanant suppliment if they are taken is small numbers like in actimel or activia yoghurt, but if you are taking 10 billion cultures a day, it is good to give the body a break every now and then.also If at all possible, replace the FOS prebiotic with natural fruit and veg if you can tollerate it. FOS can play hell with the tummy in some people while it dosent bother others.After you start to take the probiotics, you may feel initially worse for a day to a week or so. this is called the herx reaction and unfortunately is perfectly normal. (Google it to get more detailed info). some people are not affected by herx and some are.if it gets too much though, just stopp teh probiotics for a few days and re start them at a half dose for a two weeks, then a three quarter dose for two weeks and then the full dose, and see how you get on with that.CHeers


Thanks for the advice I will definitely have a break from the probiotics and see how it goes. Sorry if this is a silly question but what do you mean when you say FOS prebiotic?. Im new to the forums


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiFOS is like food for teh pro biotic bacteria, its a bit difficult to explain in plain english! basically it MAY help with the colonisation of teh gut by teh good guys. but it also can make you feel very gassy and uncomfortable as not every one gets on with it. it isnt essential for the probiotics to work, i usually reccomend that they are initially taken without FOS, but it is up to you.cheersIan


----------

